# How many otos



## Shockadine (Aug 22, 2011)

I've heard a lot of different answers on this while trying to research it. I have a 10g with a betta. I plan to add maybe 20-30 shrimp in the near future. With that, how many otos can I keep? I've heard people say up to 4. I've heard others say a 10g is only big enough for one. I got 2 otos yesterday. How many total would I be safe housing in a 10g with my betta and a few shrimp? I don't want to overstock and I don't plan on keeping anything else until I upgrade my tank. I don't mind supplementing their food supply either. I know they like being in groups and I don't want them to be unhappy or stressed. I think they are pretty cute.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO-10gal tanks are not big enough to support a proper school of Otocinclus catfish long term....even though they are small fish-IMO 10gal just isn't big enough to meet their needs....they need a good amount of swimming space and tend to do better with more natural foods-granted a closed system will never support nutritional needs fully and they will need supplemented feeding-but these guys are active and need room-more space the better and the larger the school the better.....

They can be sensitive to water quality, medications, extremes and tend to do best in tanks that are mature and heavy planted with lots of water movement with temp in the mid/high 70'sF range.....

A really neat species to watch zipping all over the tank-chasing each other and spawning-however, it can be difficult to get eggs to hatch and fry to survive...


----------



## Shockadine (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks. I'll just stick with my 2 until I can upgrade my tank.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

T_T Oh no, I have four in my 10 gal tank. I guess I goofed


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

4 in a 10 gallon isn't going to overstock you - they don't have a huge bioload - it's more about their activity level and the space in which they need to swim. A 10 isn't great long term because of it's small footprint.


----------



## TL1000RSquid (Sep 25, 2011)

^^ what he said, also make sure they're getting food, they can't live off just the algae they clean up and they wont eat regular fish food, and most wont touch algae wafers either so its good to put some fresh veggies in the tank for them to munch on sometimes. In my experience they will all eat blanched zuchini and cucumbers slices, along with deskinned pea's, just don't leave the leftovers in the tank for more then a day. 

Sorry if you already know all the above but alot of people just buy them put them in the tank and wonder why they're dead a few weeks later.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He's a she.


----------



## heathbar (Oct 27, 2011)

Otto's are also schooling/shoaling fish so make sure to get more then one. A group of three or more is preferred.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll be sure to get some zucchini then.


----------



## curiousburke (May 27, 2011)

I've heard/read many times how frail Otos are, but I have experienced just the opposite. I sent one into my filter and it survived. I also just lost almost my whole tank to a watter change mishap but not a single oto died. I've only ever lost an oto when it latched onto my net and I didn't notice. He didnt last a week out of the tank; they defiantly need water! Our water is very soft, maybe that's the key
_Posted via Mobile Device_

p.s.
Im no expert and I have lost a lost of different types of fish, but not Otos


----------



## curiousburke (May 27, 2011)

TL1000RSquid said:


> ^^ what he said, also make sure they're getting food, they can't live off just the algae they clean up and they wont eat regular fish food, and most wont touch algae wafers either so its good to put some fresh veggies in the tank for them to munch on sometimes. In my experience they will all eat blanched zuchini and cucumbers slices, along with deskinned pea's, just don't leave the leftovers in the tank for more then a day.
> 
> Sorry if you already know all the above but alot of people just buy them put them in the tank and wonder why they're dead a few weeks later.


I dont mean to be disagreeable, but I also no longer feed my Otos special food and they dont seem to mind after several months. They would never take any food I gave them. I have 7 in a 46g. Again, I'm no expert, as you could see from my posts, but this has been my experience.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Once acclimatised, they can be very hardy fish - if they've been bred in captivity, they are usually no harder to keep than a cory. The trouble is, breeding them is extremely difficult. Most otos are wild-caught using cyanide, then refuse to eat in captivity. Most die in the first month, giving them that reputation for sickliness. However, if you get them past that period, they will generally thrive really well.


----------



## curiousburke (May 27, 2011)

ah ha! So, that must be why. I got these at petsmart, maybe they were captive bread.


----------



## aurasoulful (Aug 19, 2011)

I got mine at petsmart as well


----------

